# fishing report



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Spot 1: 17" redfish

spot 2: 24" redfish

spot 3: 26" redfish


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

if you only had more spots, no telling how big those fish would have got!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Spot 4:  Grill at my house?  hahaha.  Good job man.  Where exactly were those spots? 

Is your boat up and running now or what?

Good job!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

> if you only had more spots, no telling how big those fish would have got!


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> Spot 4:  Grill at my house?  hahaha.  Good job man.  Where exactly were those spots?
> 
> Is your boat up and running now or what?
> 
> Good job!


boats been up and running.

I just sometimes like the kISSing it and wading.

Fish where cuaght in The River.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I think what you mean to say it that your mom would not let you borrow the car. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Troo RJ ;D

Wading tomorrow though, fly fishing 

here are the pics from today...
24"ish








26"ish








>-HB--









blury pix not worth posting :


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Like that first shot. Its a nice change. 

Blurry pics are still proof. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

And it looks like someone needs a haircut.. ;D


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Dang Tanner, I do believe I know where you caught those ...... was that on the east side or the west??

Nice fish!!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Both


----------

